# Who do I need to talk to?



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Cervantes bridge was one of my favorite places to fish and of course now its not allowed. It seems that all of the places to fish for free are disappearing. The new 3 mile bridge is a joke being that short and narrow and rumor has it that maritime park will put a stop to the fishing there soon which goes against its original promise as a fishing area. Me and a lot of others who dont own boat are losing all of our spots. I wanted to know who do I need to talk to try and get this matter fixed?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

money talks in pensuckcola!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I hate to say it bud but a few bad apples are spoiling it for everyone, with the trash, garbage and dead fish left behind allot of municipalities just don't want to deal with it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Contact your country commissioner what ever district you live in....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cant you walk under the bridge and fish at cervantes? Which then has a lip that is out further then the bridge?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> I hate to say it bud but a few bad apples are spoiling it for everyone, with the trash, garbage and dead fish left behind allot of municipalities just don't want to deal with it.


Every group has bad apples but it is up to the others to enforce some manners or everyone loses eventually.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Well at least you got one solid answer to your question....County Commissioner to start with. 
Bug at least you have everyone's opinion. Log that useful info away for later


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

wld1985 said:


> Cant you walk under the bridge and fish at cervantes? Which then has a lip that is out further then the bridge?


no theres no way to go between them


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Contact your country commissioner what ever district you live in....


ok will do because this is long over do and next thing you know we'll have to pay for bob sykes or the octogon. cervantes bridge was safer to bring the kiddies than 3 mile or bob sykes since its more people that pass by besides ever since we've had to pay for this fishing license more and more places have been taken from us.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

850lover said:


> ok will do because this is long over do and next thing you know we'll have to pay for bob sykes or the octogon. cervantes bridge was safer to bring the kiddies than 3 mile or bob sykes since its more people that pass by besides ever since we've had to pay for this fishing license more and more places have been taken from us.


The spots you mentioned, bayou Texar and maritime Park, are within city limits. If you live within city limits I would also suggest you contact the members of city council. Also, don't forget to post if you ever want to fish from a boat. I'd love to take out folks who can teach me a few things or are willing to chip in!


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

i guess the county royalty does know that fishing is big buisness around here and they don't care about jobs and if they did we would knot be losing tackle shops left and right which means taxes and more money in the local ecnomy. but they get paid any way.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

If there weren't so many lowlife dirtbags who think the world is their trash can, it'd be a lot easier to provide public access and amenities. I am sick of all these asshats with absolutely no respect for their community. I can understand why they closed the bridge to fishing. Sad (for the people who DIDN'T abuse it), but true.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I feel your pain, one day free fishing will be gone!


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

and those 1% of sportsman who dosent care are going to do do it every time is going to rouin it for everyone and put a bad name on the rest of the sports man.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Look at any public bridge in Pensacola, Fort Walton Beach, Destin, and Panama City where fishing is allowed and what you will see is trash, broken glass, bait packaging, bait fish, fish remains, fast food paper waste, diapers and other trash scattered all over the place. This is left by some of the people who go there to fish. 

The municipalities view is why should they spend tax dollars cleaning up after a bunch trashy people when they can just close the areas to recreational fishing and have done with it. I have to say with the type of people who are guilty of all that litter, if you say something to them it will most likely end in an altercation. That pretty much shoots self regulation of litter control right in the butt. 

The options are pretty simple. The first one is let things go as they are and eventually all of these places will be closed to the people who use them weather they are litter bugs or not. The second option is to bite the bullet and dedicate 10 - 15 minutes of your time to clean up after the trashy people before or after you fish. If more people are cleaning up than there are those littering, then you will have solved the problem and made the effort required to keep "YOUR" fishing places open. 

You can make book that your county commissioner won't be doing that for you. If it's not worth a little effort and time on your part to ensure that you have places to fish, don't worry about it but please don't turn around and complain about it later.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I admit it is killing me that so many places are closed to public fishing. But it goes further than that. Even the public lands are being closed off to hunters. Back in the 80's and early 90's we had some prime Public land in Gadsden county that we along with other people from across the state would flock to during hunting season. Well one season we head out for opening day and it is closed off. Wee dug around to find out that they decided to close it to extend the city limits. Well that was either 97 or 98 and to this very day the city has not moved one inch closer.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Chris Gatorfan, It was probably just the city addressing complaints about people who lived in houses right next to the hunting land which were NOT hunters and did not like all the shooting or seeing people drag deer or whatever out. By extending the city's limit boundary they addressed two problems, upset landowners and (some) hunters leaving trash around, just like (some) fishermen leaving trash at public access points.

It does upset me when at fishing areas up here and down there in Fla with you all when I see yards and yards of discarded fishing line that someone was just WAY to lazy to throw in the trash or just cut it up. If I have a tangle or bunch of line that needs disposal it either gets put in any package or container I have in my boat OR It gets wrapped around 2-3 fingers and then cut 2-3 times so its in maybe 2" pieces. THAT wont harm any wild life. Sad when you see a waterfowl or some other creature all wrapped up in fishing line starving cause they cant eat. Only takes one bad apple to rot the whole bunch.

I completely agree with Kim about we ALL need to police our public places. My cousin and I fished the octagon one night while we were down there last May. Man, we could not believe our eyes at the amount of trash others left there. Needless to say the octagon was clean when we left. Only took a few extra minutes but we picked up all the trash left laying around before it blew into the water etc. Put it in the back of my truck as we found NO trash cans anywhere from the pier to the parking lot. Discarded appropriately once we got to where we were staying. Hope things are not closed when we come down this year. Nice to have lots of options available without having to spend 500-800 buck for a 4-7hr fishing trip on a boat.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your just going to have to save up your money and buy a boat. There's not much you can do if they say no more fishing unless you purchase the property from them. 
Money buys politics. Politicians are crooked. Don't believe anything they say. 

Your gonna have to find another place to fish or buy a boat.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

There's plenty of places to fish In Pensacola. Its the Certain groups that cause problems for all of us. Not much u can do but pick up behind them. Bring a trash bag with u. If someone who may own property u come across see's u cleaning up. They may allow u to fish in the future. Some , Not. Some are just A-holes. Some use any chance to stop people from fishing. When u purchase a fishing license, Cleaning up the area should be a rule. If your caught littering, Suspend fishing privilege for a year first offense. After that , 5 yrs, Etc. Make it a law.


----------

